# If anyone is interested...



## viro (Jul 31, 2009)

Well I figure this is the right board for this to be posted on. 

I have always been interest in a naruto MMORPG game but there has yet to be a video game of that sort for Naruto. So for about the last month I have been trying to put togeather a Naruto rpg site. I have worked out a level up system (sort of). It is rolplaying on a message board like most Naruto rpg sites but I tryed to make it more like a role playing game then just rolplaying.

You gain xp and money by doing missions or Player vs player. 
Player vs player will be a turn based fighting system (like alot of super nintendo rpgs) except it will be typed out on a message board. Once the fight is over I give both people the amount of xp and money they earned.( both will receive something even if you lose.)

You role play the missions you do then when ever your mission is complete I will give you xp and money. The amount is decided on how well the mission is written.

This is all a working progress (the level up system, fighting system). This is just a personal project I would like to see start up. I think it would turn out fun if you like that kind of stuff.

Finding members for stuff like this is always the hardest part for doing stuff like this because it being new and un active. I am open for opinions/ideas to improve this project of mine if anyone has any.

The website is Link removed if your interest, if not then sorry for wasting your time with this message.


----------

